# مجموعة من الترانيم المؤثرة جدا



## !ابن الملك! (19 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ جميعكم



هذة مجموعة من الترانيم المؤثرة جدا والتى اتأثر بها 
فقط اضغط على الترنيمة للتحميل ::


لو لم يحبنى المسيح

اسمع صراخى يا سيدى

حبك شئ احترنا فيه

دنست قلبى 

نبع من قلبى دمعة 

علمنى اتظرك يا رب

حيث قادنى اسير

بعين متحننة يا رب انظر الى ضعفى

اسندنى فى ضغفى

المس ايدينا يا يسوع

يا ما اعجب حب الفادى

بمراحم الرب اغنى

غريبا عشت فى الدنيا

عطشان وقلبى من سنين عطشان

علق على خشبة

لا لن ارى حبا اعظم


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا

ترانيم رائعه

ومجهود كبير

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مجموعه راااااااااائعه جدا 
ميرررررسى على الترانيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## naro_lovely (20 نوفمبر 2009)

merccccccccccccccccccccccccccci 3la 2ltrnem elgamela de​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

رائعة جدا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على ردودكم كلكم*
​


----------



## duosrl (23 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ جميعكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*كل الشكر لحضرتك ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*اشكركم من اجل ردودكم الرقيقة *
​


----------



## جرجس تادرس (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يعوضكم تعب محبتكم جوجووووووووووووووو:Love_Letter_Send:ووووووووووووو


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 نوفمبر 2009)

naro_lovely قال:


> merccccccccccccccccccccccccccci 3la 2ltrnem elgamela de​


 

 متشكر جدا لاهتمام حضرتك يا نارو​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 نوفمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *كل الشكر لحضرتك ربنا يعوضك*


 

متشكر جدا لحضرتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*ترنيمه سندنى بضعفى مؤثرة قوى ولمسه قلبى بجد
ميرسى اخى ابن الملك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكر جدا يا كيريا 
نورتى الموضوع بردك​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

جميلة جدا


----------



## candy shop (16 يوليو 2010)

مجموعه اكتر من رااااااااااااااائعه

شكرااااااااااااا ابن الملك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## morta (18 يوليو 2010)

جميلة اووووووووووووووووي الترانيم دية ربنا يساعدك


----------

